# Laying Droppings?



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

Hi again 

I noticed my female lutino do a very large smelly poop.
I was just wondering if this a normal one for when she is about to lay?










& just wondering how long she will be doing this untill she lays?

many thanks,
steve


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep that's a normal looking egg poop to me  and she'll probably continue to do big ones like this for a while


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

i noticed one yesterday then saw her do this one today, her vent looks more open & has been plucking/loosing vent feathers. her vent is dry and nothing stuck to it.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Hmm, not sure about the losing feathers part but the reason they do giant poops when they're laying is because they hold it in for a lot longer than normal


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

I see, cheers for clearing that up. She's constantly in the box but still no egg


----------

